# Looks like Christmas came early at boyago's house



## boyago (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to a lack of gift wrapping option.  Yee-AH!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 23, 2013)

Just the excuse to make more salt bars...


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## boyago (Dec 23, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Just the excuse to make more salt bars...



I am feeling a little insecure after depleting my reserves for the holidays.  Only TWO batches curing right now!!!  You'll see me on that "Extreme Hoarders" show soon.  With my teary eyed kid: "Daddy doesn't need that much soap!"
Me: "I don't really expect you to understand why I NEED 20lbs of soap in my closet... HEY, that oil is NOT for cooking!"


----------



## boyago (Dec 25, 2013)

OMG! this scale is so nice!  If I could I'd make sweet love to it and wright a musical about the experience.  
I'll even forgive that I thought the body was stainless and it's actually plastic.


----------



## kryse13 (Dec 26, 2013)

boyago said:


> I'll even forgive that I thought the body was stainless and it's actually plastic.



I thought the same thing when I got mine. But ya. Its been good to me.

As for the rest of your 2 posts.... ROTFLMFAO!  I can't go to bed now from laughing so much.  Ill probably wake up in the middle of the night laughing. This is not healthy. Well, maybe a little bit healthier than making love to my KD8000 scale and writing a musical about it.


----------



## boyago (Dec 26, 2013)

kryse13 said:


> Well, maybe a little bit healthier than making love to my KD8000 scale and writing a musical about it.



but think about how _WELL BALANCED_ the kids would be.

Ouch. that one hurts.


----------



## paillo (Dec 26, 2013)

You all are cracking me up - sides about to split laughing 'cuz I'm still stuffed from last night's Xmas dinner and all the trimmings. Very nice scale and molds, boyago, looks like a lot of fun is in store! Is your kiddo helping you make soap yet? Thanks for the fun posts, more, more, more! But first order of business is getting your reserves stocked back up!


----------



## kryse13 (Dec 26, 2013)

boyago said:


> but think about how _WELL BALANCED_ the kids would be.



But in that relationship I would always be worried about my weight. I may be a little heavier than its max capacity. Would that mean I may be too much woman for it?!!


----------



## boyago (Dec 26, 2013)

kryse13 said:


> But in that relationship I would always be worried about my weight. I may be a little heavier than its max capacity. Would that mean I may be too much woman for it?!!



Well first of all we should all stop thinking about our weight in grams.  That's just sounds unflattering for everybody.


----------

